# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Kaufberatung Bridge/Superzoom/DSLR Kamera?

## Saber Rider

Nachdem ich mich jetzt durch etliche Threads an diversen Bike- und Fotoforen durchgeschlagen hab, muss ich nun doch nochmal hier fragen.

Ich weiß es gibt schon einige Kamera Threads hier, aber keiner hat mir wirklich bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen.

Will mir mal eine anständige Kamera zulegen, hauptsächlich natürlich um Fotos vom Radfahrn zu machen aber ab und zu auch mal Landschaft und Architektur.
Preisrahmen hab ich mir so um die 600€ vorgestellt. Können aber auch mehr sein bevor ich mich in nem halben Jahr nur rumärgere und dann was besseres haben will.

Eine DSLR hab ich mir mittlerweile schon fast aus dem Kopf geschlagen, da ich festgestellt hab, dass man unter 1000€ eigentlich gar nicht anfangen braucht und man ziemlich viel Equipment rumschleppen muss (versch. Objektive; ist doof wenn man sie zum radfahren mitnehmen will und nicht so viel Platz im Rucksack hat). Lass mich aber gerne noch umstimmen falls jemand gute Argumente findet  :Wink: 

Was ich mir deshalb näher betrachtet hab sind die Bridge- bzw. Superzoom-Kameras.
Haben die Vorteile, dass ich keine Objektive rumschleppen muss und die Superzoom Kameras ja ne ziemlich großen Bereich an Brennweite abdecken können. In meiner näheren Auswahl waren folgende:
www.sony.de/product/dsc-h-series/dsc-hx1
www.finepix.de/cms/home/produ...i-cmos-sensor/
www.canon.de/For_Home/Product...rShot_SX20_IS/
www.casio-europe.com/de/exili...ighspeed/exf1/
www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/P...trackInfo=true

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Kameras und welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Oder sollt ich mir doch lieber gleich eine DSLR leisten?

Ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger in Fotografie und hab bisher nur mit meiner kleinen Knipse (Olympus µ700) ein paar Versuche unternommen, aber da gerät man schnell an die Grenzen.

----------


## FlatFred

Also mir persönlich "gefallen" die Canon und die Lumix am besten.
Hab selber eine Canon EOS400D und Kollegen haben eine Lumix von
der sie auch nichts negative zu berichten wissen, was mal für die Marken spricht.

Diese Mischformen der Kameras werden immer beliebter.
Die Vorteile sind klar: einfaches Händling und super Bildqualität bei
automatischen Einstellungen (wobei sie auch manuell mitlerweile alle
Stückerl spielen, und das Argument nicht mehr lange zu halten ist), rel.
geringes Gewicht und ein günstiger Preis.
Nachteile: die mindere bis schlechte Qualität der Objektive mit rießen
Zoombereich, was in Grenzregionen immer zu verminderten Bildqualitäten und
oft auch zu diesen Randabschattungen führt. (Fachwort vergessen - eh wurscht ...). Ein ordentliches Einsteigerobjektv kostet schon knapp 400€, Rel. geringe Brennweite im Weitwinkelbereich. 27 oder 28mm ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei - gerade bei Landschafts- und Gebäudeaufnahmen.

Grundsätlich möchte ich dir nicht ab, aber auch nicht 100% zuraten.
Vielleicht gehst mal zum nächsten Händler und schaust dir ein SonyAlpha oder eine CanonEOS an und vergleichst das Gewicht und die Größe. Die Sony´s sind eh schon ziehmlich klein. Denn dann hättest, falls dich das Fotofieber
packt noch die Option ein bessers Objektiv zu kaufen und den Body zu behalten (DSLR besteht immer aus Body und Objektiv).

Wie du siehst gibt es da keine "KAUF DAS NUR DAS IST PERFEKT" Antwort.

In diesem Sinne,
wünsche ich dir ne feine Bikesaison 2010!

Lg, Andi

----------


## georg

> Eine DSLR hab ich mir mittlerweile schon fast aus dem Kopf geschlagen


 Eine Nikon D40 mit dem AF-S VR DX 18-200mm 3.5-5.6G IF-ED Objektiv (entspricht KB 27-350mm). D40 ist eine Spitzenkamera, leider gibts die glaub ich nicht mehr.. die D5000 ist die Nachfolgerin aber mit der hab ich keine Erfahrungen und die ist auch teurer (damit bist du in der genannten 1000EUR Klasse inkl. der Linse). Die Kombination ist sicherlich jeder Bridgekamera auch in der Preisklasse überlegen und flexibel weil DSLR. Dann (später) noch ein Nikon AF-S DX 10-24mm 3.5-4.5G ED dazu und du hast von 15-350mm (KB) alles mit 2 Objektiven abgedeckt, das mit einer wesentlich größeren Lichtstärke als bei einer Bridge/Superzoom was auch immer.
edit: Objektivalternative: Nikon AF-S DX 10-24mm 3.5-4.5G ED (760,-) + AF-S DX 35mm 1.8G (190,-) + AF-S DX 55-200mm 4.0-5.6G ED (200,-)

Möchte dich aber nicht gewaltsam davon abhalten eine Bridge zu kaufen, weil ich die Spiegelmechanik in dieser Preisklasse für absolut obsolet halte dir aber mitteilen, dass die Bridgekameras alle schlechten Eigenschaften der kleineren und größeren vereinen. Winzige Sensoren der Kompaktklasse und die Abmessungen der kleinen DSLRs.

Eventuell ist eine Systemkamera wie zB Olympus oder Sony etwas für dich. Wechselobjektive aber keine Spiegelscheisse.

edit:
Ich persönlich würde entweder eine Kompaktkamera nehmen wie zB die Canon S90 oder die Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3 - beide haben sehr lichtstarke Objektive und für Kompaktkameras relativ große Sensoren bei noch akzeptablen 10MP alles was mehr ist, ist Dreck (muß man so sagen) mit der Einschränkung des Zoombereiches - oder eine Systemkamera bzw DSLR, alles dazwischen ist meiner Meinung nach weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Viel Gewicht und Größe aber geringe Qualität und keine Flexibilität.

nochn edit: die Exilim High Speed ist eine völlig andere Klasse. Die ist gut wenn du 60Bilder/sek benötigst, hat aber dafür eine recht geringe Lichtstärke und die Qualität soll auch nicht so toll sein (Hab mir die selber mal überlegt).

Jetzt aber das letzte edit: Die von die gelisteten Kameras haben durch die Bank 1/2.3 oder 1/2.4" Sensoren. Siehe Sensorgroesse auf wikipedia Vergleiche den 1/2.5" mit dem Four-Thirds (Olympus) oder APS-C (Canon) oder DX (Nikon). Das ist winzig. Da kannst du dir genausogut eine Cam vom Hofer holen.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Es kommt halt darauf an was du willst.

Willst du bei interessantem Licht - also Morgen- oder Abendämmerung oder Wald - vielleicht sogar mit einem Weitinkel gute Fotos machen, dann führt dich an einer qualitativ guten Kompaktkamera (also zB 1/1.7" Sensor und lichtstarkes Objektiv), einer Systemkamera oder DSLR kein Weg vorbei.
Willst du um die Mittagszeit bei strahlenden Sonnenschein einen Berg fotografieren und zwar zuerst den ganzen Hügen und dann eine Nahaufnahme vom Vogeldreck am Gipfelkreuz, dann ist eine Superzoom für dich gut. Aber imho nur für das.
Bedenke auch, dass die Serienbilder in den techn. Daten immer nur für die kürzeste Belichtungszeit gelten. Mit einer Bridge oder Superzoom die einen winzigen Sensor hat kannst du im Wald nicht mit einer 250/sek Bilder machen, vermutlich nicht einal mit ISO1600. Dh. Serienbilder sind nur bei strahlenden Sonnenschein um die Mittagszeit (uninteressantestes Licht, riesige Kontraste die ein Sensor nicht erfassen kann) mit zusätzlicher Beleuchtung (zB Blitz, der aber keine Serienauslösung kann) möglich.

----------


## Saber Rider

Also danke schonmal für die Antworten. Werd mir demnächst mal ein paar Kameras im Fotoladen näher anschauen.

Das mit den Sensoren habe ich noch nicht ganz begriffen. 
Hab mir das hier mal durchgelesen www.digicam-beratung.de/digit...tung.htm#techn
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ist das Problem bei kleinem Sensor, dass ich schnell Probleme mit Rauschen und unscharfen Bildern bekomme wenn die Lichtverhältnisse nicht so gut sind? 
Darauf hätte ich natürlich keine Lust vor allem weil man bei unserer Sportart ja viel im Walt rumknippst.




> Willst du bei interessantem Licht - also Morgen- oder Abendämmerung oder Wald - vielleicht sogar mit einem Weitinkel qualitativ gute Fotos machen


Ja, sowas hab ich mir auch vorgestellt.
Vielleicht hatte ich auch die falschen Infos. Hab gedacht, dass ich mit einer Superzoom Kamera die verschiedenen Objektive einer DSLR einigermaßen abdecken kann.

----------


## BATMAN

Bestes Beispiel für zu kleinen Sensor mit Marketingbildauflösung ist doch Dein Handy. 
8 Megapixel aber die Bilder sind gruselig

----------


## georg

Dei Brennweiten kannst du abdecken, das ja. Aber wichtig - viel wichtiger - ist wie viel Licht durch die Linse durchkommt.

Du mußt dir vorstellen, ein Pixel eines Sensor benötigt eine gewisse Menge Licht, damit die Kamera das Signal nicht elektronisch verstärken muß was zu Rauschen führt.

Je mehr Pixel auf einem Sensor liegen bei gleicher Sensorgröße desto kleiner ist das einzelne Pixel, dh. desto kleiner ist die Fläche des Pixels und desto weniger Licht kommt pro Zeiteinheit drauf.
Das gleiche gilt für die Sensorgröße, je größer der Sensor (bei gleicher Pixelzahl) desto größer das einzelne Pixel.
Bei Objektiv ist es ähnlich. Durch die gegebenen Abstände ist zB bei SLRs die "günstigste" Brennweite 50mm. Alles was darunter liegt und alles was darüber liegt benötigt aufwendige optische Systeme um die gleiche Menge Licht zum Sensor zu leiten. Deshalb haben die großen Zooms der Profis ja auch Abmessungen wie Kanonenrohre. Da gehts in erster Linie um die Lichtmenge.

Du kannst natürlich die Lichtmenge vergrößern wenn du lange Belichtungszeiten nimmst. Bei Kompakten oder Superzooms braucht du dann (Beispiel) eine 10x längere Belichtungszeit oder mehr. Bei einer Landschaftsaufnahme ist das egal. Wenn du mit einer DX DSLR eine Abendaufnahme halt gerade noch freihändig schaffst, brauchst du bei der Bridge dann ein Stativ oder eine stabile Auflage und ein ruhiges Händchen. Macht nix oder nicht viel.
Bei Sportaufnahmen geht das aber nimmer, weil es ein erheblicher Unterschied ist ob du jemanden mit einer 1/250sek oder 1/25 oder 1/10 ablichtest. Dh. knackscharfe Aufnahem im Wald mit der du die Bewegung einfrierst ist damit nur geblitzt möglich, dh. du brauchst für deine Bridge erst recht einen richtigen Blitz und da ist fraglich ob das gscheid funktioniert.
Oder du schraubst die IOS rauf, dh die Kamera verstärkt die elektronischen Signale und jede Verstärkung ist mit Qualitätsverlust behaftet -> Rauschen. Bei Kompaktkameras mit 14MP gibt es im Alltag keine Lichtverhältnisse mehr, wo nicht verstärkt werden muß und das Bild nicht verrauscht! Das ist das traurige daran, dass es den Leuten egal ist und die sich so verarschen lassen.

Es ist leider so: Die Physik ist schwer zu überlisten und wenn man Sensorgröße will und lichtstarke Linsen kostet das richtig Geld.  :Frown: 

Daher ist meine Meinung: Entweder eine oder zwei gute Kompakte (siehe meine Vorschläge oben) oder eine Systemkamera/DSLR.

Schon wieder hundert edit wegen Tipfeler.. und nochmal die Sensorformate, diesmal als jpg angehängt.

----------


## georg

Geb dir mal ein paar Beispiele aus meiner Galerie, dann kannst du dir was vorstellen:

1. Landschaftsaufnahme, Sonnenuntergang. Kamera: Fuji F31fd Kompakt 6MP freihand https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html Kein Problem weder mit Kompakt noch Bridge oder sonstwas.

2. Skifahren: DSLR mit 1/500sek bei Blende 11. Das geht sicher auch mit einer Superzoom/Bridge weil das Licht sehr stark ist. Vielleicht mit Blende 5 oder was das Objektiv halt hergibt Vielleicht auch mehrere Versuche bis es paßt bei so einem Licht werden auch Serienbilder gehen.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

3. Nachtaufnahme mit einer DSLR (D70) mit 6MP und DX Sensorgröße. Man sieht schon wie das rauscht trotz recht großem Sensor. Weil der Kran sich bewegt hat und das Freihand war konnte man keine lange Belichtungszeit nehmen, dh. mit Bridge wäre das unmöglich.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

4. Nachtaufnahme mit Kompaktkamera wieder die Fuji Finepix F31fd mit 6MP Freihand. Wegen des gutem Lichts reicht da wieder die Kompaktkamera, es bewegt sich nichts, daher lange Belichtungszeit und ruhiges - sehr ruhiges - Händchen.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

5. Vogel. So etwas ist mit Bridge schwer möglich, weil der Autofocus meistens zu langsam ist. Abhilfe: AF abstellen und auf die Hand fokussieren und warten. Dieses Pic war "unabsichtlich" ich hab nicht mitgekriegt, dass mein Kumpel die Hand mit Brot ausstreckt und hab mit der DSLR und Autofocusnachführung einfach den Vogel verfolgt und dann im richtigen Moment abgedrückt. In dieser Art mit Bridge nicht möglich.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

6. Kompaktkamera im Wald. In einer Hand die Photos machen kann (siehe das Weihnachtsbild Mödling - beide Bilder nicht von mir) funktionieren Kompaktkameras auch ganz gut. Wieder die Fuji F31fd beim 24h Downhill am Semmering. Vorher das AF fixieren (kein man Focus auf der Kamera möglich) und warten bis das Motiv im Fokus ist ABER die Auslöseverzögerung einschätzen und vorher abdrücken. Belichtungszeit teilmanuell.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

7. Anlieger im Wald mit einer DSLR (D700) und Weitwinkel (18mm)
Das ist mit einer Bridge ein Glückstreffer - nicht unmöglich aber Glück. Mit einer DSLR ist das jederzeit wiederholbar.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

8. Beim Skifahren ist meist genug Licht da. Mit einer Bridge oder Kompaktkamera trifft man aber meist nicht den richtigen Zeitpunkt. Siehe hier: Durch die lange Auslöseverzögerung nicht optimal abgedrückt. Kamera: Wieder die Fuji Finepix F31fd.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

9. Nachtaufnahme der Staatsoper. Wiede rmal die Fuji Finepix F31fd. Durch die nötige lange Belcihtungszeit sind die Autos schön verwaschen, aber es wäre ein stativ notwendig gewesen. Das war cniht da die Blumentröge zu tief also hab ich die Kamera gegen ein Verkehrszeichen gepreßt. Wegens des Windes hab ich 3 Photos gebraucht bis eines zufällig scharf war. Dieses Problem wäre it allen Kameras gleich außer man hat ein stativ mit. Mit einer lichtstärkeren Kamera (jeder DSLR) wäre es aber kein Problem gewesen, alles scharf abzulichten aber das schaut nicht so gut aus.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

10. Supermarios Stampfattacke  :Wink:  D700 DSLR. Auch hier kein Problem im gewünschten Moment abzudrücken. Mit einer kompakten hätte man mehrere Versuche benötigt. Mit einer Bridge wäre das vom Licht her auch kein Problem nur mit der Auslöseverzögerung falls die so etwas hat.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

11. Hornisse hebt ab. DSLR (D70) mit 200mm Objektiv (350mm auf KB). Mit Kompakt und Bridge sehr schwer möglich. Ich hab wegen des Lichts (VOR Dämmerung!) sogar Blitz benötigt.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

12. Einfach nur drauflosgeblitzt. DSLR mit Weitwinkel und Blitz. Geht mit Bridge sicher auch wenn die Auslöseverzögerung klein ist und der Blitz was taugt.
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

So.. ich glaub das erklärt halbwegs die Richtung und was ich meine.

----------


## Saber Rider

Erstmal danke an georg für die schöne Veranschulichung mit Beispielfotos.
War damit jetzt erstmal ne Zeit beschäftigt, deswegen dauert die Antwort etwas  :Mr. Yellow: 

Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese und die Beispielfotos ansehe wirds wohl doch eher auf eine DSLR rauslaufen.
Bevor ich mich bei einer Bridge mit schlechten Bildqualiäten rumärgern muss.
Die Qualiät ist mir schon wichtig, weil einigermaßen scharfe Bilder bei guten Lichtverhältnissen kann ich auch mit meiner kleinen Knipse machen. 
Und gut 80% der Aufnahmen werden wohl im Wald bei eher schlechten Lichtverhältnissen sein und hab dann keine Lust auf Glückstreffer.
Ich erhoffe mir schon eine deutliche Steigerung auch zu wissen dass bei guten Bildern der Fotograf eine Rolle spielt  :Wink: 

Weil das Wort Systemkamera gefallen ist, werf ich mal die Lumix G2k in den Raum. Obwohl ich bei der Kamera den einzigen Vorteil gegenüber einer DSLR sehe, dass der Kamera Body etwas kleiner ist. 
Kostet aber schon fast soviel wie einer Einsteiger DSLR und die Objektive sind auch relativ teuer da der Bildstabilisator im Objektiv ist.
Das lohnt sich dann fast nicht.
Und der Sensor ist ja auch ein Stück kleiner als bei den Einsteiger DSLRs darauf hab ich jetzt geachtet  :Mr. Yellow: 

Wenn es doch eine Einsteiger DSLR wird, welches Objektiv sollte ich mir dann für den Anfang holen? Es gibt ja diese Kits, die haben meist ein Objektiv mit 18-55mm Brennweite dabei aber ich habe schon oft gelesen dass die Kit Objektive nix taugen.

----------


## waterpistolriot

servus,

also falls du dich für eine einsteiger-dslr entscheiden solltest, entscheide den kauf nach folgendem kriterium:
geh in ein geschäft und nimm sie in die hand. punkt. die nehmen sich von der qualität her allesamt nicht wirklich viel. was du dir überlegen könntest: gibts in deinem verwandten-/freundes-/bekanntenkreis jemand mit DSLR? welches system verwendet die person? einfach nur um a) rumzuprobieren, b) evtl. in zukunft objektive auszuborgen  :Wink: 


das die kit objektive grundsätzlich schrott sind, stimmt so nicht. da mags bessere und schlechtere kitobjektive geben, aber für den anfang reichens garantiert.

----------


## Saber Rider

> was du dir überlegen könntest: gibts in deinem verwandten-/freundes-/bekanntenkreis jemand mit DSLR? welches system verwendet die person? einfach nur um a) rumzuprobieren, b) evtl. in zukunft objektive auszuborgen


Meine Schwester ist Fotografin, hat nur keine Erfahrung in Sportfotografie deswegen hab ich hier nachgefragt.
Sie hat dementsprechend auch ein paar Kameras daheim, glaub hauptsächlich nikon.
Hab damit schonmal ein bisschen rumgeknippst aber nur zum Spass im Zimmer, aber hat mir schon ganz gut gefallen. Muss ich mir vielleicht nochmal näher anschauen.

----------


## georg

Da kann ich waterpistolriot nur zustimmen. Im Einsteigersegement ist die Marke ziemlich wurscht, wichtig ist was dir gefällt und welches Zubehör du dir - auf Dauer - organisieren kannst.
Ich selber hab oben nur Nikon erwähnt weil ich die selber seit xx Jahren habe und mich daher ein wenig auskenne. Objektive für Nikon habe ich eh schon genannt. Das Kitojektiv 18-55 ist an sich ein Traum für Bergtouren weil es schön leicht ist und die Bildqualität abgeblendet (also 5.6-8) wirklich gut. Aber der AF ist saulangsam, nein langsamer. Für Sportaufnahmen nicht brauchbar aber wenn dus geschenkt kriegst, ist es gut.
Bei Nikon mußt du bei den Einsteigergehäusen bissi aufpassen wegen dem Autofocus. Du darfst nur Objektive mit Motor nehmen, also alle mit AF-S in der Typenbezeichnung (=alle neuen). Die (alten) AF Objektive benötigen den Motor im Gehäuse und das haben nur die besseren Kameras ab D90 aufwärts. Das auch wegen ausleihen. Wenn du ein AF Objektiv auf eine D40 oder D5000 draufgibt, hast du kein Autofocus.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit: Wenn deine Schwester Fotografin ist, würd ich sie mal anbetteln ob sie dir was borgen und kurz erklären kann. Keine Ahnung von Sportaufnahmen glaub ich nicht. Das sagen die meisten Fotografinnen und dann legen sie los, dass mann kleinlaut die Kamera in die Ecke schmeist und sich das Radl holt um abgelichtet zu werden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Saber Rider

Ok ihr habt mich eigentlich schon umgestimmt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tendiere momentan wieder zu einer DSLR, was ja auch am Anfang schon mein Gedanke war, aber da kannte ich nur DSLRs und Kompakte.
Einzige Alternative währ noch ne Systemkamera wie du schon erwähnt hast.
Aber da seh ich von Größe und Preis kaum mehr Vorteile gegenüber einer DSLR und würde dann lieber den etwas größeren Body in Kauf nehmen.
Werd mal schauen dass ich die Kamera meiner Schwester in die Finger bekomm.
Objektive kann ich mir später ja immernoch kaufen oder evtl. erstmal gebrauchte.

Zur oben erwähnten D40 find ich übrigens noch einige Angebote im Internet die auch preislich sehr interessant sind. 
Wäre also garnicht so abwegig.

----------


## georg

Nikon D40
kenrockwell.com: www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40.htm
Thom Hogan: www.bythom.com/d40review.htm

D5000
kenrockwell.com: www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5000.htm
Thom Hogan: www.bythom.com/nikond5000review.htm

Die D90 sollte heuer abgelöst werden, falls dich diese Preisklasse auch interessiert. Eventuell gibts dann günstigere D90? Wenn du dich für Nikon entscheidest und dieses Jahr noch Zeit hast und dich die Preisklasse interessiert.. sind halt schon viele sollte, könnte, eventuell und wenns.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit: Wobei zwischen der D90 und der D5000 sind eh nur 180,- Differenz.
D90
D5000
D40 gibts als Vorführware um 300,-: www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listin...condition=used
Die D40 ist halt von 2006, verglichen mit aktuellen Modellen hat sie halt schon "ältere" techn. Daten. 6MP - was aber absolut ausreichend ist - und halt kleineres Display. Entspricht ziemlich genau meiner D70 (gleicher Sensor) also ab ISO800 rauscht die auch schon. Siehe das Nachtfoto mit dem Kran. Du könntest in RAW aufnehmen und dann bearbeiten was aber für einen Anfänger viel zu kompliziert ist (teure Software). Das AF System ist für Sport geeignet - natürlich gibts jetzt was besseres, siehe D5000/D90
D40 hat aber eine Blitzsync bis 1/500sek!!! Das ist ein Spitzenwert den viel teurere Kameras nicht erreichen (D700 1/320sek).

----------


## Red

Wenn ich das so lese keimt die Hoffnung auf, dieses Jahr noch ein paar gute Aufnahmen von mir zu sehen.

----------


## Saber Rider

Abwarten, eine gute Kamera allein macht noch keine guten Fotos  :Wink: 
Muss erstmal ein bisschen üben. 
Wenn ich nächste Woche wieder ohne Krücken laufen kann, werd ich mir mal ein paar Kameras beim Fotomax anschauen.

----------


## BATMAN

Guck Dir mal die Sony DSC-HX1 an.
Kompakt um sie im Rucksack zu transportieren und dabei noch relativ günstig.
Schnell genug um Radln zu fotografieren und der Zoombereich scheint auch ausreichend zu sein.
HD Videos kannst damit auch drehen.

Mir persönlich wäre eine DSLR einfach zu groß und zu schwer.
Würde dann nur daheim rumstehen. Seh ich ja an meinem Camcorder.
Wollte unbedingt einen mit sehr guter Bildqualität und nun bin ich zu faul ihn rumzuschleppen.

----------


## Saber Rider

> Guck Dir mal die Sony DSC-HX1 an.


Die hab ich oben als erstes in meinem Post aufgelistet  :Wink: 

Da sind wir aber wieder bei dem Thema mit dem kleinen Sensor (1/2,4), was für mich ein KO-Kriterium ist.
Wenn keine DSLR dann eher ne Systemkamera mit Four-Thirds Sensor.

Wegen den Größen muss ich mal im Fotogeschäft schauen.
Der Fotomax in Nürnberg hat eine recht große Auswahl, da kann ich die Kameras direkt vergleichen.

----------


## somebody

zu dslr Kamera kann ich nur sagen. Es muss ja nicht eine neue sein!
Am Anfang reicht sicher eine gebrauchte auch vollkommen aus. (es muss ja nicht das aktuellste modell sein.
Ich selbst hab mit der Canon 20d und einem Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 angefangen (hätte beides auch zum verkauf) und muss sagen dass ich sehr zufrieden war damit.

----------


## BATMAN

hab gestern die Kamera gefunden die ich mir kaufen werde

Casio EX-FH25
macht highsped Fotos und Filme in HD Qualität
gibt sicher geile Aufnahmen

Qualität der Fotos die man im Netzt findet reicht mir mehr als aus

----------


## Saber Rider

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu den Nikon Objektiven.
Die Objektive mit dem Kürzel AF-S haben ja einen Ultraschallmotor drin.
Heißt das dann auch, dass der Autofocus schnell und damit geeignet ist für Sportaufnahmen?
Weil der Fotohändler bei uns hat gerade ein Angebot einer Nikon d5000 mit einem Nikon AF-S DX 18-105mm 3,5-5,6G ED VR Objektiv.





> hab gestern die Kamera gefunden die ich mir kaufen werde
> 
> Casio EX-FH25
> macht highsped Fotos und Filme in HD Qualität
> gibt sicher geile Aufnahmen
> 
> Qualität der Fotos die man im Netzt findet reicht mir mehr als aus


Wo findest du immer diese Beispielfotos?
Hab mir ja schon die exilim f1 angeschaut, ist so ähnlich aber glaub etwas schneller.
Filmen ist mir nicht so wichtig aber HD filme macht z.B. die d5000 auch, bloß ohne Stereo Sound.
Will halt mehr Hobbyfotografie machen als nur ein paar Schnappschüsse einzufangen zur Erinnerung.
Hab lieber ein paar richtig gute Fotos als viele nicht so gute.

Hab mich eigentlich auch schon für eine DSLR entschieden und die ganze Zeit dabei haben will ich die Kamera eh nicht.
Ist mir zu Schade um mal draufzufallen auch bei einer Bridge.
Ich denk man muss entscheiden, entweder Fotos machen, was ja auch viel zeit kostet oder nur fahren.

----------


## georg

www.bythom.com/Nikkor18-105lensreview.htm

----------


## georg

> Die Objektive mit dem Kürzel AF-S haben ja einen Ultraschallmotor drin.
> Heißt das dann auch, dass der Autofocus schnell und damit geeignet ist für Sportaufnahmen?


 Bei fast allen. Das einzige AF-S Objektiv dass langsam ist, ist meines Wissens nach das 18-55, das ich oben erwähnt habe.

----------


## Saber Rider

Ok, danke.
Werd mir wohl am Anfang das Objektiv dazu holen oder mal sehen was es vergleichbares von Sigma oder Tamron gibt.
Will jetzt nicht zu viel ausgeben weil Urlaub steht demnächst auch noch an  :Wink: 

Was mich echt in den Wahnsinn treibt ist, dass jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Abkürzungen bei den Objektiven braucht.
Muss ständig in Tabellen im Internet rumscrollen damit ich nicht durcheinander komm.
Da hätten sich die Hersteller auch mal auf was gemeinsames einigen können  :Mad:

----------


## georg

Also wegen D5000: Die hat ein paar Sachen die mir nicht taugen würden oder besser: Die hat ein paar Sachen nciht die mir taugen:

1. Kein ferngesteuertes Blitzen
Der interne Blitz der D5000 kann keine Nikon Blitze fersteuern, da benötigst du einen SB800, SU800 oder SB900 + Blitze die ferngesteuert werden (SB600, SB800, SB900). Ich mach sehr viel ferngesteuert nachdem sowohl meine D70 als auch die D700 das können.
2. Der Sucher hat nur eine Vergrößerung von 0,44x der der D90 0,53x (ich hasse kleine Sucher)
3. Der LCD hat  240x320 Pixel der der D90 hat 640x480. Ist aber kein Beinbruch der kleine LCD reicht um das Photo mal herzuzeigen. Beurteilen kannst du darauf aber nix.
4. Keine Abblendtaste zur Beurteilung der Tiefenschärfe, D90 hat sie. Verwende ich schon gerne allerdings mehr auf der D700 bzw den alten Filmcameras F3 und F100. Mit der digitalen mach ich ne Blendenreihe und werfe alle weg die mir nicht gefallen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
5. D500 liegt bei rund 500,- online die D90 bei 650-675,- (bei amazon sogar) was gerade mal 150-175 EUR mehr sind. Mit dem 18-105 steht es 650 zu 820,-

Würd ich mir überlegen. Ferngesteuertes Blitzen ist schon cool.

edit: Aber wie schon mal erwähnt in 3 Monaten rennt für die D90 die Frist ab in der Nikon normalerweise neue Modelle rausbringt. Das kann mitunter gute Preise für die D90 bedeuten?

----------


## georg

Bei den Kompaktkameras tut sich was. Die Canon S90 und die Panasonic Lumix LC3 bekommen Konkurrenz: Samsung kommt mit einer interessanten Kompaktkamera mit 1/1.7"Sensor: www.dpreview.com/reviews/samsungtl500/

----------


## monster

also ich würd dir auch zum kauf einer dslr raten, hab mir vor ein paar jahren den vorgänger der oben genannten lumix gekauft.

www.letsgodigital.org/de/9112...umix_dmc_fz50/

die hält auch was sie verspricht, jedoch ist sie von der bildqualität  her allen dslrs unterlegen.

hab mich damals aus den gleichen gründen wie du für dieses modell entschieden, mittlerweile kann ich jedoch sagen das ich dieses megaobjektiv fast nie gebraucht habe.

lg

g

----------


## Saber Rider

Hab mich ja schon für eine dslr entschieden.
Wird eine d5000 mit Sigma 18-50mm F2,8-4,5 DC OS HSM Nikon AF Objektiv fürn Anfang. 
Warte bloß noch drauf dass mein Fotohändler die Lieferung bekommt.
Die d5000 scheint im Moment ziemlich beliebt zu sein.

----------


## joseppe

> die hält auch was sie verspricht, jedoch ist sie von der bildqualität  her allen dslrs unterlegen.


würde ich jetzt so nicht stehen lassen. 
bei 70% aller lichtverhältnisse kann die fz50 durchaus mit einer dslr konkurrieren. ich denke da vor allem an die eos, ausgeliefert mit diesem 18-55mm standardobjektiv. 
ich sehe in der letzten zeit so viele leute die sich bei mediamarkt etc dieses kit kaufen, den programmmodus generell auf P lassen und dann ziellos drauflos ballern.
hier lassen sich durchaus mit der fz50 (im manuellen modus) ebenbürdige bilder machen.

wenn es dunkler wird und die verschlusszeiten kürzer (wolkiger himmel beim biken) dann sieht es mit der lumix jedoch recht schnell recht finster aus.

ich habe mir die fz50 angeschafft um sie auch beim biken mitnehmen zu können. wenn es mich auf die fresse packt sind die 250€ (neuwertig bei ebay) sind so schmerzhaft wie die 500 + x€ der dslr.

wenn man sich jedoch etwas intensiver mit der photographie beschäftigen will, dient die fz50 wohl nur zum anfixen.

----------


## monster

> würde ich jetzt so nicht stehen lassen. 
> bei 70% aller lichtverhältnisse kann die fz50 durchaus mit einer dslr konkurrieren. ich denke da vor allem an die eos, ausgeliefert mit diesem 18-55mm standardobjektiv. 
> ich sehe in der letzten zeit so viele leute die sich bei mediamarkt etc dieses kit kaufen, den programmmodus generell auf P lassen und dann ziellos drauflos ballern.
> hier lassen sich durchaus mit der fz50 (im manuellen modus) ebenbürdige bilder machen.
> 
> wenn es dunkler wird und die verschlusszeiten kürzer (wolkiger himmel beim biken) dann sieht es mit der lumix jedoch recht schnell recht finster aus.
> 
> ich habe mir die fz50 angeschafft um sie auch beim biken mitnehmen zu können. wenn es mich auf die fresse packt sind die 250€ (neuwertig bei ebay) sind so schmerzhaft wie die 500 + x€ der dslr.
> 
> wenn man sich jedoch etwas intensiver mit der photographie beschäftigen will, dient die fz50 wohl nur zum anfixen.


ja, und genau das wollte ich damit auch sagen.
meine fz50 hat weit mehr als 250 gekostet, hab sie gekauft als sie noch neu am markt war.

viel spass mit der neuen kamera,

lg
g

----------


## georg

Bei Nikon wirds interessant: Die D90 wird bei einigen Händlern schon als Auslaufmodell gelistet, die D3000 soll angeblich einen Nachfolger bekommen.. bei der D700 gibt es auch Gerüchte (Sensor von der D3s).. der Herbst wird bei Nikon spannend.   :Smile: 




> den programmmodus generell auf P lassen


 Hab nix gegen P.. P wie Professional.  :Wink:  Paßt oft.  :Smile:

----------


## Saber Rider

Heute gekommen (Anhang). Ganz schön viel Verpackung für so ein paar Sachen...  
Ist übrigens doch kein Sigma geworden sondern ein Tamron 17-50mm mit durchgehend 2.8 Lichtstärke.
Hab gesehen dass die Objektive im Netz um einiges Billiger sind als bei meinem Händler. Nur für die d5000 selbst hab ich etwas mehr gezahlt.

----------


## grisch

Hey, was kann man zu diesem Set sagen? Bin DSLR Neuling bzw. Anfänger, würde das zum anfangen reichen? Preis/Leistung des Sets OK?

Danke an die Experten vorab! 

www.saturn.at/produktinfo/?ca...non%201000%20D

----------

